# Front Active Speakers Not Working



## agentriegel (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a 1994 Maxima with the Active Speaker system. I'm trying to install a 1997 Nissan CD player. When I hooked up the new CD player, however, the front speakers would not work. When I adjusted the fader to the front and disconnected the Amp Power On cable I could hear faint audio from the front speakers. Therefore, they are getting signal - but the front amp isn't turning on for some reason. Is the newer CD player compatible with the Active System? I know the front amp is working because it works fine when I plug in my original tape deck. I'm using Metro harnesses, and I double checked all of my wiring - I can't figure out what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

coudl be a configuration issue or also that the cd player is damage (the outputs)


----------

